# Noisy shifter



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

So I installed a new mcleod shifter and its noisy. Sounds like a bolt or knob is loose but its not. When I touch the shifter the noise goes away. I am thinking its the springs in the unit. Anyone have a problem like this


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Could be the knob. Are you using the stock one? Did you use a little RTV in it if you did?


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

I put a piece of cork gasket between the handle and the shifter (gmm). Worked great.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Another thing I did with my GMM was used the black boot and used a hose clamp around the base to secure it. I'm sure that damps out any stray vibration and keeps dirt out too. The GMM has a round base that it works on though. Not sure if the Qwik Stick is the same.


----------



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

*shifter*

Dont think the boot will work


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It wouldn't be as slick as mine but you may still be able to put one on there. Definitely needs a clamp around the base to try though


----------

